# Iron Warrior Novel



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not sure where I should have posted my sale, however, I have a Iron Warrior novel that I'm selling on Ebay for some cash to get a down payment on an apartment. Its in great condition. If the sale ends, let me know, I might have another, and I can post it so you know its available. Depending on price, I could make the item international. Just inbox me though.Only 1000 every made and signed. A great book considering its not a Heresy Novel though it does have one of my favorite Charaters Honsou.

Iron Warrior Novel


----------

